

MeeGo Linux 1.1 is now available - Uncle_Sam
http://www.geek.com/articles/gadgets/meego-linux-1-1-is-now-available-20101029/

======
CountHackulus
This is fantastic news, and with the new changes in Maemo PR1.3, any N900 can
dual-boot with MeeGo 1.1. No need to wait for compatible hardware to try out
the handset UX, it's here now!

------
Rhapso
Am I the only one who gets a Lovecraft vibe off of the name? I wonder if this
will increase their user-ship, decrease it, or be an entire non-issue.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mi-go>

~~~
sigzero
I looked MeeGo up just to see if that was the case yesterday. lol

